# Matthew Poole Website



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2007)

My pastor has launched a new website concerning the life and writings of Matthew Poole. It's called "The Matthew Poole Project" and it is aimed at making available his works, in particular an English translation -- for the first time ever -- of his Latin Synopsis (the work which serves as the basis for his commentary or 'Annotations'). Much more will be added to the website in the coming months. 

Check it out here: http://www.matthewpoole.net/


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My pastor has launched a new website concerning the life and writings of Matthew Poole. It's called "The Matthew Poole Project" and it is aimed at making available his works, in particular an English translation -- for the first time ever -- of his Latin Synopsis (the work which serves as the basis for his commentary or 'Annotations'). Much more will be added to the website in the coming months.
> 
> Check it out here: http://www.matthewpoole.net/



Duly noted and bookmarked. 

Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Duly noted and bookmarked.
> 
> Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2007)

Those who are interested may now download translations Matthew Poole's Plan for the Synopsis for free and the Prefatory Matter for the Synopsis for a small fee. 

All who are interested in the history of Biblical scholarship will be particularly interested to read the Prefatory Matter. Poole's sources and patrons are all worthy of further study on their own. 

The Prefatory Matter is the first of what we anticipate will be many portions of the Synopsis available on the website prior to the hardcopy publication of the first volume.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

The Matthew Poole Project


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2007)

Genesis chapter 1 from Poole's Synopsis should be available on the website later today.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 15, 2007)

Andrew,

Do you know of a place online where Matthew Poole's commentaries are available? Calvin's and Henry's commentaries are available via PDF in multiple places but Poole is hard to find.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Do you know of a place online where Matthew Poole's commentaries are available? Calvin's and Henry's commentaries are available via PDF in multiple places but Poole is hard to find.



Rich -- I think they are available at Biblecentre.net but I can't vouch for the site since copyright litigation is ongoing. There is someone is adding portions of his commentary to their website on an ongoing basis -- right now they have Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus and portions or 1 Corinthians. See the introduction to Poole's commentary here.

By the way, the Synopsis translation will include Poole's English annotations (commentary) incorporated into the text so that the reader will benefit from Poole's later, more mature thoughts spliced in with the comments found in the Synopsis.


----------



## caddy (Mar 15, 2007)

Amen

I appreciated this Portion on Reading Difficult Books by Dilday, Andrew:

http://www.matthewpoole.net/Reading Difficult Books.pdf

I would consider Augustine's _City of God_ Difficult, probably because he wrote in 400 a.d. and the book was translated from latin.

I would consider Luther's _Book Bondage of the Will _difficult also because he wrote so long ago, wrote in German. His style is forceful and difficult compaired to today's evangelical "fare."


I would definately consider Owen's Books "Difficult." Owens, like Edwards wrote using long, wordy sentences that were almost always hard to follow and certainly difficult to understand. Owens just doesn't _flow_ off the page and into your ear.

I find Kupier Difficult. I still have not finished his _Lecture's on Calvinism._ I think he is like Chesterton in that there are gems to be had in his writing but his ( and Kupier's ) writing style is difficult for me.

As I dug in, however, and sought to stay with _most of these_, and other difficult works, how blessed I was in doing so. Lord give us diligence to want to read these great, old, gifted writers. Give us depth to understand them!








VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My pastor has launched a new website concerning the life and writings of Matthew Poole. It's called "The Matthew Poole Project" and it is aimed at making available his works, in particular an English translation -- for the first time ever -- of his Latin Synopsis (the work which serves as the basis for his commentary or 'Annotations'). Much more will be added to the website in the coming months.
> 
> Check it out here: http://www.matthewpoole.net/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 15, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Rich -- I think they are available at Biblecentre.net but I can't vouch for the site since copyright litigation is ongoing. There is someone is adding portions of his commentary to their website on an ongoing basis -- right now they have Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus and portions or 1 Corinthians. See the introduction to Poole's commentary here.
> 
> By the way, the Synopsis translation will include Poole's English annotations (commentary) incorporated into the text so that the reader will benefit from Poole's later, more mature thoughts spliced in with the comments found in the Synopsis.



It seems like it will take quite some time if he's just getting finished with Gen. Chapter 1. Is he translating the whole thing? By the way, how is he hosting this? Would you guys like it hosted for free?


----------



## caddy (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree Rich. He is available for Free in the Online Bible Program. I just purchased his commentaries. I love them, but the print is hard for an aging guy like me to read.




SemperFideles said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Do you know of a place online where Matthew Poole's commentaries are available? Calvin's and Henry's commentaries are available via PDF in multiple places but Poole is hard to find.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2007)

caddy said:


> Amen
> 
> I appreciated this Portion on Reading Difficult Books by Dilday, Andrew:
> 
> ...



 Perseverance, brother!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It seems like it will take quite some time if he's just getting finished with Gen. Chapter 1. Is he translating the whole thing? By the way, how is he hosting this? Would you guys like it hosted for free?



Yep, it will take time. He is indeed translating the entire Synopsis which covers the entire Bible much more extensively than the Annotations. Plus, we are annotating the Synopsis with historical and grammatical footnotes. It will the labor of a lifetime but since it has never been translated into English before, it will be worth the labor, in my opinion, to make this great work available to the English-speaking world.

I will mention your kind offer to host the website -- thanks Rich!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 17, 2007)

Genesis 1 is now available for download for a small fee on the The Matthew Poole Project website. Let us know what you think -- feedback is important to us. May the Lord be pleased to bless the translation of Poole's exegetical labours for the first time in English.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 17, 2007)

*Prices?*

Um, correct me if I'm wrong, but if he charges an entire $3 per chapter, then one would spend $150 on Genesis alone. I really don't know of anyone in their right mind who would pay that much for it, as valuable as it is. Would you be willing to talk to him to lower the price by about 2/3?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2007)

We have decided to make individual chapter downloads for the first volume of Matthew Poole's Synopsis available for free.

Genesis 1-2 is now online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## KMK (Apr 18, 2007)

caddy said:


> I agree Rich. He is available for Free in the Online Bible Program. I just purchased his commentaries. I love them, but the print is hard for an aging guy like me to read.



No Doubt!!!! One of my sheep just gave me the three vol set and I know that I am going to have to memorize it within three years because by then I will not be able to read it! What is that? A font size '8'?


----------



## caddy (Apr 19, 2007)

I was thinking 6.5. I have the 2 Volume set!



KMK said:


> No Doubt!!!! One of my sheep just gave me the three vol set and I know that I am going to have to memorize it within three years because by then I will not be able to read it! What is that? A font size '8'?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 23, 2007)

Genesis chapter 3 in Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ is now available as a free download at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2007)

ATTENTION -- CALLING ALL SCHOLARS, CALLING ALL SCHOLARS...

We have posted research questions on each download section (preface, Genesis chapters) that is currently available. If one has the time and interest to assist us in answering these questions, such assistance will be greatly appreciated.  

The Matthew Poole Project


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2007)

Genesis chapter 4 from Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ is available online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## Arch2k (May 14, 2007)

Pretty neat! Keep up the good work!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2007)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Pretty neat! Keep up the good work!



Thanks for the encouraging words, brother!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 28, 2007)

Genesis chapter 5 from Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ is available online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 21, 2007)

Genesis chapters 6 and 7 from Matthew Poole's Synopsis are now available online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 22, 2007)

Andrew,

This looks like an excellent project. I am surprised by how quickly it is going.

Do you know if any answers have been received on the research questions? Are they up to date?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2007)

py3ak said:


> Andrew,
> 
> This looks like an excellent project. I am surprised by how quickly it is going.
> 
> Do you know if any answers have been received on the research questions? Are they up to date?



Reuben,

Thanks for the good word, brother. We are moving right along, although there is still a long road ahead. 

The research questions are still pending, and we are still interested in any feedback that we might receive, especially as we get closer to publishing the first volume.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2007)

Genesis chapters 8 and 9 from Matthew Poole's Synopsis are now available online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2007)

You guys are going through the Bible faster than a Puritan might have preached through it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2007)

Genesis chapter 10 from Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ is now available online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2007)

Genesis chapters 11 and 12 from Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ are now available online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2007)

Genesis chapter 13 from Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ is now available online at The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2007)

Genesis chapter 14 from Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ is now available online at The Matthew Poole Project.

Also, note that the first volume of the first English translation of Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ is available for purchase as noted here.


----------

